# اعلاف الحيوان ومعدات انتاج العلف



## كايرو تريد (24 أكتوبر 2013)

تعتبر الصورة النهائية للكائن الحى من حيث شكله الخارجى وإنتاجه ما هو إلا محصلة لعدة عوامل يمكن تلخيصها فى أثر العوامل الوراثية التى ورثها عن اباءه من جهة والعوامل البيئية المحيطة به من جهة أخرى ، والتغذية أول وأشد العوامل البيئية أثرا على نمو وإنتاج الحيوان فبدون الغذاء لا يمكن أن يعيش الحيوان أو أى كائن آخر وبدون اتباع أساليب التغذية السليمة لا يمكن أن نحصل من الحيوان على الإنتاج المناسب فى صورة لحم أو لبن أو بيض أو أى منتجات أخرى .








ويتأثر الجهاز الهضمى قبل غيره من أجهزة الجسم بنوع الغذاء وطريقة التغذية ثم يمتد التأثير بعد هضم وامتصاص الغذاء إلى أجهزة الجسم الأخرى التى تستخدم وتمثل تلك المواد الغذائية لتنتج الطاقة اللازمة لعمل أجهزة الجسم المختلفة . 

*أهم القواعد الأساسية لتغذية الحيوان :
أولا : المركبات الغذائية اللازمة للحيوان 
ثانيا: كيفية استفادة الحيوان من الغذاء 
ثالثا: تقييم مواد العلف 
رابعا : الاحتياجات الغذائية 

وياتي هذا في ان الهدف الاساسي من تربيه الحيوان بتقديم الاعلاف هو النمو الصحيح وايجاد الوزن المطلوب لعدم وجود فاقد او خساره في عمليه التربيه 
ويتوقف مدى جوده الاعلاف على عامل اساسي هو
معدات تصنيع الاعلاف وجوده استخدامها 





لذلك تقوم كايرو تريد جروب
بتوفير 
احدث واجود معدات تصنيع الاعلاف 
واعلى الطاقات الانتاجيه لخطوط انتاج الاعلاف 
والتي تصل حتى 100 طن / ساعه
تتوافر خطوط الانتاج من المعدات الالمانيه لشركه مونش والمعدات الصينيه بالمواصفات الاوروبيه
كما تقدم كايرو تريد جروب كافه اعمال التركيب والصيانه وتدريب العماله

كايرو تريد جروب.....انت دائما في تقدم





كايرو تريد جروب
www.cairotrade.com
يمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر البريد الالكتروني
[email protected]
والاتصال
00201007774414
00201006110389
0020509825043


*تابعونا علي قنواتنا*


----------

